# Flow Flite 2 Bindings



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, I just got my new Flow Flite 2 today and I've been hearing about these things coming with short screws so i look in the box and there were the replacement screws. Now when i read what was on the replacement screws i was kinda confused. Is it just me or does it say use neither of these screws that came in the box? This is ridiculous, why would they send the wrong screws to begin with? I can understand they want to send it with the warning, but they should send the right screws and save people money. So do i need to go out and buy new screws? Thanks everyone!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Basically, Flow are a bunch of dicks. Rather than just tossing the shitass short screws, they pack the short screws AND the proper screws.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

so those screws in the picture are the correct screws right?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

They worded it poorly. They should have said "Either use the screws we packaged originally without washers OR use these screws that we should have given you."

Use the ones in the bag. I'd hate to use screws without washers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

ok, lol i thought that, thanks guys


----------

